# Meursault vs Keldeo



## Eifie (Aug 22, 2015)

[size=+2]*Meursault vs Keldeo II*[/size]



			
				Arena said:
			
		

> *Format:* 2 v 2 singles
> *Style:* set
> *DQ:* 2 weeks
> *Damage Cap:* 40%
> ...


*Meursault's active squad*

 *Bastet* the female Meowth <Technician> @ Shell Bell
 *The Mountain Called Monkey* the male Primeape <Anger Point> @ Big Root
 *Ruin* the genderless Baltoy <Levitate> @ Sachet
 *Minako* the female Swablu <Natural Cure> @ Lucky Egg
 *Delve* the female Gastly <Levitate> @ Link Cable
 *Berlin* the male Pupitar <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg (5 EXP)
 *Myryam* the female Ferroseed <Iron Barbs> @ Lucky Egg
 *Ringi Cordeiro* the female Monferno <Blaze> @ Lucky Egg
 *Ami* the female Piplup <Torrent> @ Lucky Egg
 *Chibiusa* the female Azurill <Huge Power> @ Soothe Bell


*Keldeo's active squad*

 *River* the female shiny Kirlia <Synchronize> @ Light Clay (4 EXP)
 *Super Smile Tommy* the female Wooper <Water Absorb> @ Weakness Policy
 *Rhyme* the female Emolga <Static> @ Life Orb
 *M. H. Milky Way of Boo Foo Woo* the male Castform <Forecast> @ Wise Glasses
 *Charlotte* the shiny female Slurpuff <Sweet Veil> @ Whipped Dream
 *Lover Man, ¡Olé! ¡Olé!* the shiny male Swinub <Oblivious> @ Lucky Egg
 *Amyparadise Murphy* the female Litleo <Rivalry> @ Lucky Egg
 *Super Smile Mommy* the female Kangaskhan <Scrappy> @ Expert Belt
 *Lila* the female Ekans <Shed Skin> @ Lucky Egg
 *Kaley* the female Charmander <Solar Power> @ Sun Stone


 *Meursault* sends out
 *Keldeo* sends out and posts commands
 *Meursault* posts commands
 Keldeo how are you even in so many battles, let alone the ones that I ref


----------



## nastypass (Aug 22, 2015)

time to *Delve* right in~


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 23, 2015)

Alright, let's go with *Amy(paradise Murphy)*! (Let me know if Normal's immunity to Ghost counts as a STAB type advantage and I'll re-send-out. ...in hindsight I probably should have asked this with my other question, but oh well.)

Start off by dropping your item at the earliest possibility. Let's lead with a *Taunt* to prevent them trying anything tricky this round. If she Taunts you before you can pull that off, see how she likes a *Payback*, and if she Protects I guess you can just *Work Up*.  Next action, go for a delayed *Payback* (if you both lose the whole action waiting for each other, I'm totally fine with that.) *Snarl* instead if she has a Substitute or clones, you're Taunted and she's hittable, you can't use or reach her with Payback, or Payback is Spited, sweeping it if there are clones. Go with *Work Up* if you can use it and she's unhittable with both of the attacks.  On the last action, let's get in some more damage with *Crunch*. Use *Dark Pulse* if you can't reach her with Crunch, sweep Dark Pulse if there are clones, and use *Sunny Day* if you can use it and can't use or hit her with both Crunch and Dark Pulse, or if she has a substitute. 

For what it's worth, don't use Work Up if the conditions to use it are fulfilled and she's also preparing to Snatch, and definitely don't use it if it's been Spited; err on the side of not using it if you can't tell.

*Taunt / Payback / Work Up (drop egg) ~ Payback (wait) / Snarl / Work Up ~ Crunch / Dark Pulse / Sunny Day*


----------



## nastypass (Aug 23, 2015)

immunity's fine, and i've got immunity to normal too so it's mutual enough.

But land sakes alive, why would I want to do anything tricky for this knock down drag out of a fight? Just oooone thing real quick, since you're faster, Delve. Open with a Toxic, and then capitalize on that with some Venoshocks. Dropping items is a cheap tactic to make weak moves weaker.

*Toxic ~ Venoshock ~ Venoshock*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 23, 2015)

*Round One*​
*Meursault* (2/2 left)

*Delve*  @ Link Cable
*Ability*: Levitate, Trace (Rivalry)
*Power*: 200%
*Status*: Suddenly overcome with rage.

*Keldeo* (2/2 left)

*Amyparadise Murphy*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Rivalry
*Power*: 200%
*Status*: Baring her teeth at her loathesome opponent.

------------------------------​
Tensions are high on both sides of the path from the second Amyparadise Murphy and Delve are sent out. The Litleo's hackles are raised as she glares across at her opponent, and Delve glowers back likewise, huge eyes nearly bugging out of her face in anger. No one has the slightest clue what they could be fighting about (secretly, even the battlers aren't so sure), but one thing's for sure: this is serious business, everyone. Catfight of the century, taking place right here, right now! Too bad there are no spectators in this part of the wood...

Delve moves first, expressing her disgust with her opponent by abruptly hacking up a glob of venomous substances and spewing them all over the Litleo's fur. Amy yaps sharply in anger, shaking her fur furiously in an attempt to get the poison off, but it absorbs rapidly through her skin to disappear almost as quickly as it came, and she starts to feel somewhat queasy. With a shaky gulp, she looks up at her opponent, and instantly her steely resolve returns to her. She's unable to remember exactly what they were fighting about, so she just treats her opponent to a chorus of growls and yips, with a rude gesture or two thrown into the mix to assert her dominance. To top it all off, she plops her Lucky Egg onto the ground in what is clearly meant to be an insulting gesture.

Indeed, Delve is quite insulted. She doesn't know why, but she's insulted. She hisses a few choice words in Amy's direction in Old Valyrian, and two glowing steaks of poison materialize in the air, intersecting in an X right around Amy's midsection. The Litleo howls in pain as the poison courses through her, reacting violently with the toxins already pumped into her bloodstream, and crumples to the ground in agony. Wave after wave of pain washes over her as she lies there, helpless and limp, until finally the attack fades away. Shaking, Amy forces herself to her feet, a swirl of dark energy cloaking her as she vows to get her revenge. With a snarl she leaps forward, forcing Delve to the ground and battering her with paws surrounded in dark energy.

Struggling madly to escape, Delve spits out some more curse words and another sickly purple X converges on Amy's stomach. The Litleo releases Delve as she falls to the side, overcome with agony as the poison rages through her. Floating back up into the air, Delve barks out a harsh laugh: clearly a mistake. Anger propels Amy back to her feet, glaring at the Gastly with a look of pure hatred, and she lunges forward to clamp her jaws around the side of Delve's face. Dark energy from her fangs flows into Delve's body, and she screeches in pain, her struggles only deepening Amy's hold until her jaws tire and she allows the Gastly a brief moment of respite.

------------------------------​
*Meursault* (2/2 left)

*Delve*  @ Link Cable
*Ability*: Levitate, Trace (Rivalry)
*Power*: 148%
*Status*: Shuddering. Taunted (1 more action).
*Used*: Toxic ~ Venoshock ~ Venoshock

*Keldeo* (2/2 left)

*Amyparadise Murphy*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Rivalry
*Power*: 143% (capped)
*Status*: Glaring at her opponent, breathing heavily. Toxic poisoned (2% this round).
*Used*: Taunt ~ Payback ~ Crunch

*Arena Status*

 A Lucky Egg is lying randomly on the side of the path.

*Damage and Energy*


 Delve's Power: 200% - 3% (Toxic) - 8% (Venoshock) - 18% (Payback) - 8% (Venoshock) - 15% (Crunch) = 148%
 Amyparadise Murphy's Power: 200% - 4% (Taunt) - 20% (Venoshock) - 7% (Payback) - 20% (Venoshock) - 6% (Crunch) - 2% (poison) = 143% (capped)

*Notes*

 Speed order: Delve (80) > Amy (72).
 Reminder to self, base power of every move is multiplied by 1.25 due to Rivalry. This affects base energy as well.
 The two Venoshocks were just enough to push Amy to the damage cap, with the poison damage capped away. (Technically that's not what happened since poison damage is spread throughout the round, but you know.)
 *Meursault* commands first.


----------



## nastypass (Aug 23, 2015)

dang, these energy costs.

Let's open with an Infestation, that we might block any more crunching or payback nastiness. If they protect, Venoshock. Second action, use Infestation if you didn't before, or Venoshock if you did. End with another Venoshock, but Mimic dig for later if they're underground. If you're feeling drowsy on the second or third actions, wake yourself up with a one action Uproar. Also Uproar if they're underground on the second action.

*Infestation/Venoshock ~ Infestation/Venoshock/Uproar ~ Venoshock/Uproar/Mimic (Dig)*


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 23, 2015)

Alright, start with a *Flame Charge* to hopefully free yourself from the Infestation (obviously this entails waiting for her to use Infestation if you have to.) After that, *steal her Link Cable* and toss it into the undergrowth if possible, and end with a delayed *Payback*. If you don't think you would be able to get the speed boost from Flame Charge and also free yourself, go with *Heat Wave* instead. If you still end up trapped on the last two actions for some reason, though, go with a double *Dark Pulse* instead.

*Flame Charge / Heat Wave ~ Thief (discard Link Cable) / Dark Pulse ~ Payback / Dark Pulse*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 24, 2015)

*Round Two*​
*Meursault* (2/2 left)

*Delve*  @ Link Cable
*Ability*: Levitate, Trace (Rivalry)
*Power*: 148%
*Status*: Shuddering. Taunted (1 more action).

*Keldeo* (2/2 left)

*Amyparadise Murphy*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Rivalry
*Power*: 143%
*Status*: Glaring at her opponent, breathing heavily. Toxic poisoned (2% last round).

------------------------------​
"A PLAGUE OF LOCUSTS UPON THEE!" spits Delve, her last words rising to an eerie, ululating wail. Suddenly the sky above darkens as the sun is blocked out by a swarm of buzzing, flapping insects, that descend upon Amy and begin to feast upon what's beneath her fur with their tiny teeth. Amy twitches and squirms in discomfort, sitting and raising a hind leg with difficulty to scratch furiously behind her ear. How... how dare that _heathen_... do such a thing...! The Litleo's anger is mirrored by raging red flames that burst from her fur, and the shrill cries of the tiny bugs fill the air as they find themselves abruptly roasted. Dead flies drop from her fur like flies as she shakes herself mightily and then rushes forward, warming up her muscles until she hurls herself at Delve to grip the side of her body with her claws. Delve cries out as the flames scorch her and Amy's claws dig into her side, but at least the flames quickly die out.

Invigorated from her warmup, Amy is quick to strike again, lashing out with a dark-energy laced paw to swipe away the Link Cable sitting in its... secret hiding place on a Gastly's body that no one knows. Her claws leave a dark gash in Delve's side, and the Gastly hisses in pain as Amy quickly tosses the Link Cable away toward the forest. Suddenly Delve's urge to beat the Litleo to a pulp fades away, and she breaks into a laugh. She's not going to sink down to Amy's level! She can _control_ herself.

Again two lances of sickly purple poison slash into Amy's body, and she howls in agony as the poison surging through her system reacts intensely. She crumples to the ground, whimpering, and Delve feels kind of bad for a second. But only for a second. She's got a battle to win, after all, so she soon sends another surge of the deadly poison Amy's way. Trembling, Amy pushes herself upright, gulping in huge breaths of air and feeling as though she may be sick. She forces herself forward, head spinning, to slash across Delve's face with claws imbued with more dark energy with all the strength she can muster, and Delve goes rolling backwards in the air.

------------------------------​
*Meursault* (2/2 left)

*Delve*  @ Link Cable
*Ability*: Levitate
*Power*: 97%
*Status*: Feeling a lot calmer.
*Used*: Infestation ~ Venoshock ~ Venoshock

*Keldeo* (2/2 left)

*Amyparadise Murphy* 
*Ability*: Rivalry
*Power*: 91%
*Status*: Wishing for this to be over soon. Toxic poisoned (3% this round). _+1 Speed_.
*Used*: Flame Charge ~ Thief ~ Payback

*Arena Status*

 A Lucky Egg is lying randomly on the side of the path.
 Dead bugs coat a spot on the path where Amy was previously standing.
 One end of a Link Cable can be seen poking out from beneath the plants on the side of the path.

*Damage and Energy*


 Delve's Power: 148% - 2% (Infestation) - 7% (Flame Charge) - 10% (Thief) - 7% (Venoshock) - 7% (Venoshock) - 18% (Payback) = 97%
 Amyparadise Murphy's Power: 143% - 1% (Infestation) - 4% (Flame Charge) - 5% (Thief) - 16% (Venoshock) - 16% (Venoshock) - 7% (Payback) - 3% (poison) = 91%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Amy (105) > Delve (80).
 Reminder to self, base power of every move Amy uses is multiplied by 1.25 due to Rivalry. This affects base energy as well.
 The description of Flame Charge in the db kind of sounds like the user has to get to its top speed to surround itself with flame, but it could go either way, and in the animé the flames seem to just burst out of the Pokémon's body instantly. So Amy was able to use it to escape the infestation successfully. She escaped it straight away, so it didn't do any residual damage.
 Delve's Taunt wore off after the first action. I didn't write it in because it would have been a bit repetitive along with the loss of Rivalry an action later.
 I double-checked and I'm pretty sure I didn't accidentally let anyone go over the cap, but it's kind of hard to keep track of where the power loss is coming from so please let me know if I've screwed up.
 *Keldeo* commands first.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 24, 2015)

I guess we'll just be going for straight damage this round. Start with a *Crunch*. After that, hit her with another delayed *Payback*, and end with a quick *Ember* (I have a plan here, I swear.) *Snarl* if you're paralyzed, she has a substitute or clones, you can't use or reach her with your other attack for the action, you're trapped in an Infestation/Telekinesis, or she has Reflect Type up on the last action. Use *Work Up* if you can't use or reach her with either on the first or third action, she's Biding, or the conditions for Snarl are fulfilled but it's Spited or you can't use it, and use *Sunny Day* on the second action in those cases. Don't try to use either Work Up or Sunny Day if you're Taunted, and don't Work Up if she's preparing to Snatch too.

*Crunch / Snarl / Work Up ~ Payback / Snarl / Sunny Day ~ Ember / Snarl / Work Up*


----------



## nastypass (Aug 24, 2015)

Open with Hypnosis - you should get a good look into her eyes while she's trying to chew on you for the first action. Follow with two more Venoshocks. I swear this is more strategic than it looks.

*Hypnosis ~ Venoshock x2*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 26, 2015)

*Round Three*​
*Meursault* (2/2 left)

*Delve* 
*Ability*: Levitate
*Power*: 97%
*Status*: Feeling a lot calmer.

*Keldeo* (2/2 left)

*Amyparadise Murphy* 
*Ability*: Rivalry
*Power*: 91%
*Status*: Wishing for this to be over soon. Toxic poisoned (3% last round). _+1 Speed_.

------------------------------​
Not one for new tricks, Amy leaps up to fasten her jaws around the side of Delve's face, forcing dark energy from her fangs into the Gastly's skin. Screaming in pain, Delve screws her eyes shut, and when she opens again they're bathed in a bright red glow. She turns her gaze on Amy, attempting to make eye contact, but Amy is too intent on her work to look back. Frustrated, Delve instead douses her with more poison, and Amy falls off her in shock, whimpering and twitching on the ground from the pain. A gaping wound is left in Delve's skin, and she eyes it warily.

A trembling Amy climbs back to her feet, and, recycling another old move, surrounds herself in a sheath of dark energy and jumps up, ramming her head hard into Delve's underside. The Gastly's open wound twinges in pain from the impact, but before she can retaliate, her opponent breathes a few flickering embers into her skin. The flame is small and only concentrated in a small area, but it leaves a noticeable red mark on Delve's skin after it flickers out, and she grimaces at her luck. She summons up more streaks of poison to slash across Amy's body, managing to strike the exact spot where the venom originally entered her skin, and Amy howls in agony.

------------------------------​
*Meursault* (2/2 left)

*Delve* 
*Ability*: Levitate
*Power*: 41% (capped)
*Status*: Attempting to blow on her burn without success. Lightly burned (1%/round, -1 Attack). _-1 Defense_.
*Used*: Hypnosis (missed) ~ Venoshock ~ Venoshock

*Keldeo* (2/2 left)

*Amyparadise Murphy* 
*Ability*: Rivalry
*Power*: 36% (capped)
*Status*: Feeling quite ill. Toxic poisoned (4% this round). _+1 Speed_.
*Used*: Crunch ~ Payback ~ Ember

*Arena Status*

 A Lucky Egg is lying randomly on the side of the path.
 Dead bugs coat a spot on the path where Amy was previously standing.
 One end of a Link Cable can be seen poking out from beneath the plants on the side of the path.

*Damage and Energy*


 Delve's Power: 97% - 15% (Crunch) - 2% (Hypnosis) - 7% (Venoshock) - 19% (Payback) - 6% (Ember) - 7% (Venoshock) - 1% (burn) = 41% (capped)
 Amyparadise Murphy's Power: 91% - 6% (Crunch) - 16% (Venoshock) - 7% (Payback) - 2% (Ember) - 22% (Venoshock) - 4% (poison) = 36% (capped)

*Notes*

 Speed order: Amy (105) > Delve (80).
 Reminder to self, base power of every move is multiplied by 1.25 due to Rivalry. This affects base energy as well.
 blugh, I'm too tired to write, and this round was very repetitive, but this has been sitting here for two days. Sorry about the writing. :C
 Crunch lowered Delve's Defense.
 Hypnosis rolled high enough that it missed regardless of any eye contact shenanigans that may or may not have been happening.
 Ember rolled for a burn. Jeez. Since it's freakin' Ember, the burn was inflicted as light. It'll be doing 1% damage per round and result in a damage penalty equivalent to a 1-stage Attack drop.
 The second Venoshock was a critical hit. What is up with the RNG, man.
 Both Pokémon hit the damage cap because of their statuses.
 *Meursault* commands first.


----------



## nastypass (Aug 26, 2015)

at last, the hax rears it's obnoxious ugly head. ah well.

start out with a Clear Smog because that speed boost is obnoxious. on the second action, if you feel like you could be knocked out by a boosted Payback, it is unfortunately boom boom time. if you think you can take one, use Venoshock. on the third action you have obviously venoshocked if you're not dead, so go ahead and Sucker Punch it out.

*Clear Smog ~ Explosion/Venoshock ~ rip in peace/Sucker Punch*


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 26, 2015)

One last delayed *Payback* won't put her exactly in KO range from another, but it should be close enough that she'll think it's boom boom time and we can easily survive the Power loss from *Protecting* against that. If for some reason she Venoshocks on the second action, Protect anyway and just get in one last *Crunch* with the Power you have left.

*Payback (wait) ~ Protect (~ Crunch)*


----------



## nastypass (Aug 26, 2015)

http://abandofsnails.tumblr.com/post/116846248522 suggested soundtrack for the coming round


----------



## Eifie (Aug 28, 2015)

*Round Four*​
*Meursault* (2/2 left)

*Delve* 
*Ability*: Levitate
*Power*: 41%
*Status*: Attempting to blow on her burn without success. Lightly burned (1%/round, -1 Attack). _-1 Defense_.

*Keldeo* (2/2 left)

*Amyparadise Murphy* 
*Ability*: Rivalry
*Power*: 91%
*Status*: Feeling quite ill. Toxic poisoned (4% last round). _+1 Speed_.

------------------------------​
Delve takes a deep breath, and as she exhales, an eerie white gas fills the wood, snaking through the trees and so-called impenetrable undergrowth to settle in a dense mist on the ground. Tendrils of the mist reach out to cling to Amy's fur, and she sits on the path and cocks her head to one side in bewilderment, a vacant expression on her face. The warmth leaves her muscles as the gas soaks into her fur, small traces of its poison irritating her skin. A patch of it grazes the spot where the previous glob of poison entered her body, and she gnashes her teeth in pain, the surprise snapping her out of her daze. Fur bristling with dark energy, she scrambles forward and swats across Delve's face with one paw, sending the Gastly tumbling backward through the air.

Things are not looking too good for Delve. Clearly, it is boom-boom time. With another huge gulp of air, her body begins to inflate, chemicals within it interacting to form more than half her weight in mysterious explosive compounds. Amy dives into the impenetrable undergrowth just before a huge wave of force comes rushing outward, and bits of Delve fly in all directions. The energy rushes over the battlefield, blowing the pile of dead bugs away and causing some of the trees to bend slightly, and then all is silent. The forest is, mysteriously, undisturbed. The impenetrable undergrowth shielding Amy holds strong. The only hint as to what has transpired here is a single large, staring eye hanging off of a tree branch...

------------------------------​
*Meursault* (1/2 left)

*Delve* 
*Ability*: Levitate
*Power*: 0%
*Status*: Boom-boomed.
*Used*: Clear Smog ~ Explosion

*Keldeo* (2/2 left)

*Amyparadise Murphy* 
*Ability*: Rivalry
*Power*: 7%
*Status*: Exhausted, but relieved. Toxic poisoned (3% this round, 6% next round).
*Used*: Payback ~ Protect

*Arena Status*

 A Lucky Egg is lying randomly on the side of the path.

*Damage and Energy*


 Delve's Power: 41% - 3% (Clear Smog) - 20% (Payback) - 14% (Explosion) - 200% (Explosion) = 0%
 Amyparadise Murphy's Power: 36% - 8% (Clear Smog) - 7% (Payback) - 11% (Protect) - 3% (poison) = 7%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Amy (72) stands alone.
 RNG: The Saga Continues... Clear Smog was a critical hit.
 Delve actually was in KO range from Payback due to the power loss from using Clear Smog, so it was very much boom-boom time.
 The damage reduction from Delve's burn didn't affect Explosion, because, like, it's an explosion, and it was a light burn, anyway.
 *Meursault* sends out, then *Keldeo* commands first.


----------



## nastypass (Aug 28, 2015)

(shouldn't poison have been 5% this round, 6% next?) LET'S GO BERLIN


----------



## Eifie (Aug 28, 2015)

Oops, it should be 6% next round, but it only did 3% this round because of how it was split up between the actions. (Normally for 5% it would be 2%/1%/2%.)


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 29, 2015)

(Amy shouldn't still have her speed boost after the Clear Smog, either. (Also Berlin has a STAB type advantage, but it's not like it matters in this scenario so I'm fine with it.))

Well, we're faster anyway and they don't have priority so *Bulldoze* until you run out of Power. *Iron Tail* if he's protecting, Detecting, has a Substitute, or looks like he's waiting for you to move, and *do nothing* if he's unhittable for any other reason. If he has Double Team clones, Bulldoze them away, and if he for some reason Torments you, just alternate Bulldoze and Iron Tail, I guess? There's not much we can do here.

*Bulldoze / Iron Tail / nothing x3*


----------



## nastypass (Aug 29, 2015)

(yeah i figured you wouldn't mind since amy only has 7 power left, but i prob should have asked, oops :x)  Protect; Iron Tail's cost and poison damage should knock her out. If fsr things are still going on actions 2 or 3, use Rock Polish.

*Protect ~ Rock Polish ~ Rock Polish*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 29, 2015)

*Round Five*​
*Meursault* (1/2 left)

*Berlin*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Power*: 200%
*Status*: Looming.

*Keldeo* (2/2 left)

*Amyparadise Murphy* 
*Ability*: Rivalry
*Power*: 7%
*Status*: Exhausted, but relieved. Toxic poisoned (3% last round, 6% this round).

------------------------------​
"_ROOOOOOAAAAAARRRRR_," roars Berlin as he emerges from his Poké Ball. Amy cowers in fear. How can she fight in the face of this terrifying manly man?! Better play it safe. Trembling, she stumbles forward as a slick of silver covers her little tail, and swings around to ram it into her opponent, holding her breath as she waits for the inevitable retaliation...

Nothing happens. Berlin watches her impassively through his impenetrable shell, which glints with an edge like hardened steel. And then her vision swims before her, and at least she succumbs to the poison raging through her body, slumping to her side on the floor.

------------------------------​
*Meursault* (1/2 left)

*Berlin*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Power*: 194%
*Status*: Roaring victoriously. A battle hard-fought!
*Used*: Protect

*Keldeo* (1/2 left)

*Amyparadise Murphy* 
*Ability*: Rivalry
*Power*: 0%
*Status*: Knocked out!
*Used*: Iron Tail

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*


 Berlin's Power: 200% - 6% (Protect) = 194%
 Amyparadise Murphy's Power: 7% - 5% (Iron Tail) - 2% (poison) = 0%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Berlin (51) stands alone.
 Iron Tail's base power and resulting energy cost were decreased due to Rivalry, but it was exactly enough combined with the poison to knock Amy out on the first action.
 *Keldeo* sends out, then *Meursault* commands first.


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 29, 2015)

Let's do it, *River*!


----------



## nastypass (Aug 29, 2015)

booo huge movepools. luckily we are exactly one point faster so we can open with a Taunt so as to not get tormencored, and then we'll secure that speed advantage with a bulldoze. finish off with an iron head.

if river protects on the first action, rock polish instead, and then start whaling away with the iron heads. if you're tormented and can't iron head on the last action, use iron tail.

*Taunt/Rock Polish ~ Bulldoze/Iron Head ~ Iron Head/Iron Tail*


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 30, 2015)

Okay, this is workable. Icy Wind twice to grab the speed advantage, then get some damage in with a Grass Knot.

*Icy Wind x2 ~ Grass Knot*


----------



## Eifie (Aug 31, 2015)

*Round Six*​
*Meursault* (1/2 left)

*Berlin*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Power*: 194%
*Status*: Roaring victoriously. A battle hard-fought!

*Keldeo* (1/2 left)





*River*  @ Light Clay
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Power*: 200%
*Status*: [insert status here]

------------------------------​
Berlin roars victoriously. There's no way River could match up to his valour in the preceding fight! Really, she shouldn't even bother trying. Better to just give in now, and maybe he'll go a bit easy on her. River, princess of Silvervine, will have none of this. Her partner may have failed her (which is perfectly understandable, as Amy is certainly not royalty), but she'll show that Pupitar what's what! With an angry, yet graceful twirl, River exhales a gust of cool wind, laced with tiny particles of ice and snow. Frost builds up on Berlin's scales as the breeze blows over him, numbing his skin and slowing his movements.

Hmph! Berlin will show River _real_ slowing! The great Berlin propels himself into the air without even the need for limbs, which is good, because he has none. He slams hard into the ground, spinning a tiny dent downwards into it with a whirring sound, and waves of Ground-type energy wash out in all directions. River's legs are knocked out from beneath her mid-pirouette, and she crashes down into the floor. An inconveniently-located pointy stone sticking out of the path digs into her knee, and she screams in undignified pain. Shakily she forces herself back to her feet, limping a few steps forward to unleash another somewhat pathetic cold wind Berlin's way. The Pupitar shivers as more ice collects on his scales, but River's not done yet. Hobbling over to the side of the path, she uproots one of the impenetrable plants, using it as a whip to lash Berlin once, twice, three times. The plant whip glows with pure Grass-type energy as it hits him: his one weakness! Well, one of his two weaknesses. It's very painful either way, you know, but Berlin is stoic and pushes through it all.

Berlin's body glints as a thin layer of steel covers it, and again he magnificently pushes himself off into the air without the use of nonexistent limbs. River attempts to back away, but trips over that same pointy stone, and occupies herself with cursing at it instead. This leaves the way clear for Berlin to ram his whole self hard into River's side, and the Kirlia cries out as she's buffeted back onto the edge of the path. Apparently being knocked about has cleared her head a bit, and she finds some of her irrational anger fading...

------------------------------​
*Meursault* (1/2 left)

*Berlin*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Power*: 142%
*Status*: Roaring victoriously. An easy battle! _-2 Speed_.
*Used*: Taunt ~ Bulldoze ~ Iron Head

*Keldeo* (1/2 left)





*River*  @ Light Clay
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Power*: 162%
*Status*: Ashamed at her momentary loss of control. _-1 Speed_.
*Used*: Icy Wind ~ Icy Wind ~ Grass Knot

*Arena Status*

 Nothing of note.

*Damage and Energy*


 Berlin's Power: 194% - 4% (Taunt) - 9% (Icy Wind) - 9% (Icy Wind) - 3% (Bulldoze) - 22% (Grass Knot) - 5% (Iron Head) = 142%
 River's Power: 200% - 4% (Icy Wind) - 4% (Icy Wind) - 11% (Bulldoze) - 6% (Grass Knot) - 13% (Iron Head) = 162%

*Notes*

 Speed order: River (33) > Berlin (25).
 I mixed up the action order in the narrative for the second action, where River was actually supposed to move first. Whoops.
 Berlin's Bulldoze was a crit.
 River's Taunt wore off at the end of the round.
 *Keldeo* commands first.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 1, 2015)

I think you have Grass Knot's base power and energy cost wrong - Pupitar's 152 kg, so Berlin should be in the 100-BP/5% energy class and take 20% damage from it, unless I've got something wrong? edit: Oh yeah, the experience boost. Sorry about that!

Anyway, commands: This is probably going to bite us in the back later, but I don't _think_ there's anything particularly messy in Pupitar's movepool so let's go for another *Grass Knot* right off the bat. After that, *Icy Wind* to maintain our speed advantage and end with a *Magical Leaf*. Use *Disarming Voice* instead of Grass Knot or Icy Wind if he has a substitute or double team clones or you can't aim with either of those moves, but only use it instead of Magical Leaf if he has a substitute. If he protects or detects, go with Grass Knot the first action and *Future Sight* for the second two.

*Grass Knot / Disarming Voice ~ Icy Wind / Disarming Voice / Future Sight ~ Magical Leaf / Disarming Voice / Future Sight*


----------



## Eifie (Sep 1, 2015)

Keldeo said:


> I think you have Grass Knot's base power and energy cost wrong - Pupitar's 152 kg, so Berlin should be in the 100-BP/5% energy class and take 20% damage from it, unless I've got something wrong?


100 BP is 6% energy, and River has four experience points.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 1, 2015)

hrf. grass knot stings, but i'm not sure what we're gonna do about it just yet. let's just rock polish, and hope we can get some pent up hax with an iron head to keep the speed lead. if you got a flinch the second action, try to get another on the third. if you got icy winded, fight the speed war on with a bulldoze. you are the _true_ speed leader here, and we will die to prove it.

*Rock Polish ~ Iron Head ~ Bulldoze/Iron Head*


----------



## Eifie (Sep 5, 2015)

*Round Seven*​
*Meursault*

*Berlin*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Power*: 142%
*Status*: Roaring victoriously. An easy battle! _-2 Speed_.

*Keldeo*





*River*  @ Light Clay
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Power*: 162%
*Status*: Ashamed at her momentary loss of control. _-1 Speed_.

------------------------------​
Breathing hard, River flicks her planty whip and sends one snaking around Berlin's body. With a quick jerk, she pulls him off-balance, and he falls heavily into the ground to enjoy a nice mouthful of wooden path. Berlin roars furiously. How could he have lost control like that? He can't let this happen again. Rolling sideways along the path, he hones away the rough edges on his scales, and some of the frost melts away from the friction. When he pushes himself back upright his scales gleam like a brand-new suit of armor. This image pleases Berlin. He wills another thin coat of steel over his shiny skin and throws himself forward, bearing River into the ground.

The blow startles River so much that she nearly forgets her commands, but she collects herself just in time to exhale a nice, cool breeze into Berlin's face. His scales dull a little as the wind wears away some of his fresh coat, and this angers him even more. The Pupitar launches himself up into the air and smashes ferociously into the ground, sending out shockwaves of Ground-type energy in all directions. The force throws River to the ground with a sharp crack as something snaps in her right ankle. Gingerly she pushes herself up, noticeably slower, but at least she doesn't need use of her ankle to unleash a flurry of leaves from... under her skirt? What else could she be keeping under there?! Berlin has no time to wonder about this, however, as the leaves painfully cut into his scales, just the perfect size to slip through the cracks and deal major damage to the skin below.

------------------------------​
*Meursault*

*Berlin*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Power*: 92%
*Status*: Roaring in pain. Somebody fetch him a hatchet! _-1 Speed_.
*Used*: Rock Polish ~ Iron Head ~ Bulldoze

*Keldeo*





*River*  @ Light Clay
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Power*: 127%
*Status*: Nursing her poor ankle. _-2 Speed_.
*Used*: Grass Knot ~ Icy Wind ~ Magical Leaf

*Arena Status*

 The wooden path is cracked in several places from the repeated shockwaves sent through it.

*Damage and Energy*


 Berlin's Power: 142% - 22% (Grass Knot) - 2% (Rock Polish) - 5% (Iron Head) - 9% (Icy Wind) - 3% (Bulldoze) - 14% (Magical Leaf) = 92%
 River's Power: 162% - 6% (Grass Knot) - 13% (Iron Head) - 4% (Icy Wind) - 8% (Bulldoze) - 4% (Magical Leaf) = 127%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Berlin (34) > River (25).
 I worked so hard to remember River's experience bonus, and seem to have remembered it for Berlin's Bulldoze, but forgot about it for Iron Head. River lost an extra 1% health, which I've adjusted in last round's status.
 Iron Head rolled a 31 for flinching. Sorry, Berlin.
 *Meursault* commands first.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 5, 2015)

crits for the crit god and flinches for his throne >( iron head until you are no longer faster, at which point switch to stone edges. if you're tormented, use rock slide on the off actions - you should still be faster.

*Iron Head/Rock Slide/Stone Edge x3*


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 5, 2015)

Let's put an end to this flinching business. Disable until it works, then Grass Knot with the actions you have left.

*Disable ~ Grass Knot / Disable x2*


----------



## Eifie (Sep 6, 2015)

*Round Eight*​
*Meursault*

*Berlin*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Power*: 92%
*Status*: Roaring in pain. Somebody fetch him a hatchet! _-1 Speed_.

*Keldeo*





*River*  @ Light Clay
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Power*: 127%
*Status*: Nursing her poor ankle. _-2 Speed_.

------------------------------​
Berlin roars commandingly, but nobody fetches him a hatchet. Fine. He will simply have to use his good old self instead. The Pupitar leaps into the air, and his scales glint as a hard coat of metal forms over them. Again he smacks full force into his opponent, and River lands painfully on her back, ankle throbbing as she forces herself up. Instead of retaliating physically, she sends out her psychic feelers to invade Berlin's mind, locking out the knowledge of the technique he just performed.

Pathetic! His opponent is so terrified of him, she can't even move! Hah! Grinning to himself, Berlin starts forward again— and then freezes in place. He closes his eyes and focuses hard, but when he opens them again, his scales are still just his lovely, but non-metal scales. He glances back at his trainer in panic, but River takes advantage of this moment to lash at him with her grass whip again, and Berlin falls on his face, roaring in pain.

Fine. Berlin shall resort to one of his other fine techniques. He pushes himself into the air again, but this time doesn't aim for his opponent. Instead he smashes hard into the ground, and several rocks from the surrounding forest fly up into the air from the resulting shockwave. With an imperious roar, Berlin sends them all flying at River, and she's momentarily buried under the onslaught of stone. The Pupitar allows himself a relieved, deep breath, but at the last minute River wriggles out through a crack in the rocks and her whip snaps across his chest again. Berlin goes down, hard, thrashing about in pain as the Grass-type energy eats through his scales.

------------------------------​
*Meursault*

*Berlin*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Power*: 33% (capped)
*Status*: Roaring defiantly. Somebody fetch him his armor! Iron Head Disabled (2 more actions). _-1 Speed_.
*Used*: Iron Head ~ nothing ~ Rock Slide

*Keldeo*





*River*  @ Light Clay
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Power*: 88%
*Status*: Dragging her injured foot behind her. _-2 Speed_.
*Used*: Disable ~ Grass Knot ~ Grass Knot

*Arena Status*

 The wooden path is cracked in several places from the repeated shockwaves sent through it.
 A pile of rocks is lying randomly on the path.

*Damage and Energy*


 Berlin's Power: 92% - 5% (Iron Head) - 22% (Grass Knot) - 4% (Rock Slide) - 22% (Grass Knot) = 33% (capped)
 River's Power: 127% - 13% (Iron Head) - 4% (Disable) - 6% (Grass Knot) - 10% (Rock Slide) - 6% (Grass Knot) = 88%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Berlin (34) > River (25).
 Since Iron Head was Disabled, Berlin wasn't sure what to do on the second action, and missed the action in his panic. On the third action he just went with Rock Slide instead, as it was the closest to what his trainer wanted. It rolled a 31 for flinch...
 *Keldeo* commands first.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 6, 2015)

I was hoping to mix it up a little, but you don't have very many attacks that would be useful here so let's just *Grass Knot* all the way. *Disarming Voice* if he has a substitute or clones, and use whichever of Grass Knot and Disarming Voice you can if you're Tormented or you can't hit with or use the other for some reason. Let's go with *Defense Curl* if you're not Taunted and he's unhittable for some reason besides Protect or Detect - use an attack in those cases.

*Grass Knot / Disarming Voice / Defense Curl x3*


----------



## nastypass (Sep 8, 2015)

make a hole and poop some rocks out of it, hope that intimidates them into surrender

*dig down ~ rock slide x2*


----------



## Eifie (Sep 9, 2015)

*Round Nine*​
*Meursault*

*Berlin*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Power*: 33%
*Status*: Roaring defiantly. Somebody fetch him his armor! Iron Head Disabled (2 more actions). _-1 Speed_.

*Keldeo*





*River*  @ Light Clay
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Power*: 88%
*Status*: Dragging her injured foot behind her. _-2 Speed_.

------------------------------​
Berlin roars in fear. It is time for him to flee. Leaping straight up, he flips over and begins spinning like a top, drilling headfirst through the wooden path. He continues to spin, burrowing through the earth, until he's a comfortable distance below. There he curls up in comfort as River, above, does the same, guarding her weaker points.

Looking doubtfully up at the roof of his tunnel, Berlin gives it a nervous tap. Unfortunately, no rocks jump from the surface to obey his call. The treacherous fools! He shall give them a stern talking-to later... but for now he slams himself into the ceiling harder, harder, attempting to dislodge some rocks at the surface. The tunnel begins to quake around him, dirt falling from the ceiling. Finally the walls around him cave in, cutting off the only source of light at the tunnel exit, and he roars in pain as a load of dirt and rock falls on top of him. Back above, River blinks as a few rocks jump up from beneath some of the impenetrable plants, then shrugs and curls herself up again.

Down below, Berlin would pace back and forth in panic if he had room and such limbs as made for pacing. Instead, he's all cramped up in this prison of dirt. He's certainly not going to try that again...  next time, he'll leave it up to the more capable servants.

(Up above, River doesn't budge from her curled-up position.)

------------------------------​
*Meursault*

*Berlin*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Power*: 23%
*Status*: Roaring, muffledly. Somebody come down here and cart him out! _-1 Speed_.
*Used*: Dig (down) ~ Rock Slide? ~ nothing

*Keldeo*





*River*  @ Light Clay
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Power*: 85%
*Status*: Curled up in a very tight little ball, which is kind of uncomfortable for her ankle. _+3 Defense, -2 Speed_.
*Used*: Defense Curl ~ Defense Curl ~ Defense Curl

*Arena Status*

 The wooden path is cracked in several places from the repeated shockwaves sent through it.
 A pile of rocks is lying randomly on the path.
 Berlin is trapped in a caved-in area beneath the earth. A hole through some snapped wooden planks in the path leads to nowhere.

*Damage and Energy*


 Berlin's Power: 33% - 2% (Dig (down)) - 4% (Rock Slide) - 4% (tunnel cave-in) = 23%
 River's Power: 88% - 1% (Defense Curl) - 1% (Defense Curl) - 1% (Defense Curl) = 85%

*Notes*

 Speed order: Berlin (34) > River (25).
 sorry about writing, blah, blah, blah
 Rock Slide rolled a 30! For crit.
 Also, attempting to use Rock Slide while underground worked about as well as using Earthquake underground. Berlin kind of bashed his head into the tunnel roof to dislodge some rocks at the surface, and his tunnel caved in on him, dealing some damage to himself. Not being able to see his opponent, his  accuracy was heavily lowered, and the rocks that he did loosen up missed. He didn't try that again the third action.
 Disable wore off after the second action.
 *Meursault* commands first.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 9, 2015)

well, it was worth the attempt. time to face god and walk backward into hell, i guess.

*Dig + Iron Head ~ Iron Head ~ Iron Head *


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 10, 2015)

Okay, let's just try more *Grass Knots*, since if their combo goes through and you do end up flinching they'll have to forfeit the next action. If they're still not out on the last action, try a *Shadow Sneak*.

*Grass Knot x2 ~ Shadow Sneak*


----------



## Eifie (Sep 10, 2015)

*Round Ten*​
*Meursault*

*Berlin*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Power*: 23%
*Status*: Roaring, muffledly. Somebody come down here and cart him out! _-1 Speed_.

*Keldeo*





*River*  @ Light Clay
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Power*: 85%
*Status*: Curled up in a very tight little ball, which is kind of uncomfortable for her ankle. _+3 Defense, -2 Speed_.

------------------------------​
Berlin's muffled roars hardly travel any distance through the dirt packed all around him. This is unacceptable. His furious roars must echo freely throughout the battlefield, intimidating all foolish enough to stand against him! The Pupitar begins spinning in place, widening the cubby around him, until he has enough room to maneuver himself to angle upward again, tunneling through the earth at top speed. Finally he breaks back through the surface of the path, and clearly his metalmaking technique has returned to him as his scales once again become covered in a silvery sheen. With a mighty roar he bears down on his shocked opponent, who turns on her heel just in time to see this truly frightening sight. He smacks into her full force, and both Pokémon fall to the ground.

Clearly, River is so intimidated by Berlin's magnificent roar that she completely forgets her plans of attack. Momentarily lost for words, she stares up in fright at her aggressor, but Berlin makes no move, as he must rest from this tiresome ordeal. At last River's senses come back to her, and one more slash of her planty whip is all it takes for Berlin to be able to roar no more, eyes sliding shut with a heavy finality.

------------------------------​
*Meursault*

*Berlin*  @ Lucky Egg
*Ability*: Shed Skin
*Power*: 0%
*Status*: No longer roaring, for he is knocked out. Somebody fetch him a stretcher!
*Used*: Dig (up) + Iron Head

*Keldeo*





*River*  @ Light Clay
*Ability*: Synchronize
*Power*: 72%
*Status*: Grateful that it's over.
*Used*: [flinch] ~ Grass Knot

*Arena Status*

 The wooden path is cracked in several places from the repeated shockwaves sent through it.
 A pile of rocks is lying randomly on the path.
 There are some holes in the path or something.

*Damage and Energy*


 Berlin's Power: 23% - 7% (Dig (up) + Iron Head) - 22% (Grass Knot) = 0%
 River's Power: 85% - 7% (Dig (up) + Iron Head) - 6% (Grass Knot) = 72%

*Notes*

 Dig combos are kind of weird, and I never really know what to do with them. Like, the momentum from Dig could strength your other attack if you actually know where your opponent is and can come up right under them, but surely Berlin had no way of knowing when he was totally shut in. So the combo just did damage for Iron Head, and the energy was just the added costs of the two moves.
 Iron Head flinched, finally! It also rolled a 6 for crit, heh.
 And Keldeo wins! Amy gets 3 exp, Delve gets 1 exp, River gets 2 exp and can now evolve, and Berlin gets 3 exp and will be able to evolve once the exp change gets in! Happiness all around! Keldeo gets $16, Meursault gets $8, and I get $10. Good battle, both!


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 10, 2015)

Yeah, good game, Meursault! And thank you for your perpetually fast reffings, Eifie.


----------



## nastypass (Sep 10, 2015)

Keldeo said:


> Yeah, good game, Meursault! And thank you for your perpetually fast reffings, Eifie.


Yeah, gg! The first matchup was really fun, that Flame Charge really did me in at the end.


----------

